# Snapper season revised--Now shorter!?



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Federal Snapper season is now June 1st to June 10th. Only 9 Days


http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/documents/pdfs/2014/fb14-034_red_snapper_er.pdf


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

figures !


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

Jerks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9evQ3_vVq8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Ha! Video explains it all.....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

And when they take the count of all the ARS caught by the rec fishermen they need to shove it in NOAAs and the politians places where the sun don't shine because I'm sure it will be over the limit for this highly endangered species anyway!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty soon we won't have a season but even then their numbers would somehow show we still overfished our limit.


----------



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

Soon this will be The only Legal Snapper that you can keep. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

But wait......Bad weather will "NEVER" be taken into consideration.

The chance of loosing at least 1/3 of those days is very good to Bad weather.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

​ The purpose of this rulemaking is to better ensure red snapper recreational landings do not exceed the recreational quota established in the rebuilding plan, in accordance with the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act and the Court’s ruling. 





 government agency is clearly out of control


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man I just wasted 3:50 seconds of my life watching that video! Think I'll watch it again


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

when the goverment takes over the gulf of Mexico will be catch and release


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> But wait......Bad weather will "NEVER" be taken into consideration.
> 
> The chance of loosing at least 1/3 of those days is very good to Bad weather.


This is exactly what i was thinking!!! Wasn't it last year we had a tropical storm in the Gulf the first few days? The first "1-2" day albeit June 1st or June whatever will be one for the ages. Boca Grand tarpon fishing ain't got anything on Destin pass bait fishing!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe it is just me but I figured with FL and LA changing theirs we would not have a fed season at all so this is good news.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

boatman41 said:


> when the goverment takes over the gulf of Mexico will be catch and release


Excuse me my friend, but have they not already taken over the GOM? 

Triggerfish closed May1st instead of June 1st like last year. 
Vermillion snapper limit, now 10 instead of 20 like last year.
Red Snapper were open 90 days a year less than 8 years ago. 
It's like my $800 dollar Florida fishing license is worth less than the paper it's printed upon b/c federal permit holders must abide by federal rules. 

Yes, they HAVE taken over the G.O.M. and we're still just bitching about it. I've yet to hear of a collective call for us to go after them legally. Our resource isn't worth pitching in $50 to $100 apiece to hire a lawyer, but we're all ok buying a new $200 fishing combo. The joke is really on us.


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

MillerTime, you need to talk with TX, LA and FL fishery management people about their noncompliance. TX and LA are fishing red snapper year round and FL has a 52 day season. That leaved 9 days in federal waters to catch the 2014 quota. A March federal court decision requires NMFS to ensure that rec will not exceed their allocation. More days in state water = less in federal. The part I don't understand is the goal of the noncompliant states. If NMFS determines state plans do not lead to sustainability they, by law, can shut down the red snapper fishery in state waters. I guess the 5 states can create FMP's that use up all of the annual quota. Interesting point: States are responsible for appointments to both the state and federal management councils with the exception of Dr Crabtree. 

Remember that fishery management in the U.S. is determined by the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act and not by NMFS, Gulf Council or Dr Crabtree. Don't need to drown the messengers. Take the grievance to our efficient and effective congress.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

lbhuntley said:


> ..... Take the grievance to our efficient and effective congress.


Now that's the biggest group of "OXY MORONS" that I know of!!



Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

lbhuntley said:


> MillerTime, you need to talk with TX, LA and FL fishery management people about their noncompliance. TX and LA are fishing red snapper year round and FL has a 52 day season. That leaved 9 days in federal waters to catch the 2014 quota. A March federal court decision requires NMFS to ensure that rec will not exceed their allocation. More days in state water = less in federal. The part I don't understand is the goal of the noncompliant states. If NMFS determines state plans do not lead to sustainability they, by law, can shut down the red snapper fishery in state waters. I guess the 5 states can create FMP's that use up all of the annual quota. Interesting point: States are responsible for appointments to both the state and federal management councils with the exception of Dr Crabtree.
> 
> Remember that fishery management in the U.S. is determined by the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act and not by NMFS, Gulf Council or Dr Crabtree. Don't need to drown the messengers. Take the grievance to our efficient and effective congress.



*Someone on here actually gets it.*


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Calling our Congress efficient and effective probably constitutes grounds for involuntary commitment to a mental rehabilitation facility.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not so sure about the rehab part!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey someone voted their a.... in office not me. I have not voted for an incumbent in 12 years!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> Maybe it is just me but I figured with FL and LA changing theirs we would not have a fed season at all so this is good news.


I had assumed it was 0 all along with FL going non compliant. When I first looked at this thread I thought they reneged and we were only getting 9 days for state waters. 9 Days of federal snapper is honestly a shocker to me.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

DRSandTRS said:


> Soon this will be The only Legal Snapper that you can keep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's red. What a coincidence


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> But wait......Bad weather will "NEVER" be taken into consideration.
> 
> The chance of loosing at least 1/3 of those days is very good to Bad weather.


But then they may add a whole day to make up.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing

Sorry there but huntley has his own quota for red snapper. It is easy for him to get it since he is able to go fishing when ever he wants too. I suspect though he will be losing those snapper wants the commercial guys are consolidated into a smaller group of fishermen!


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm buying a grill, nothing like fresh caught fish. I'm sure it will blow like hell June 1-10.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

lbhuntley said:


> MillerTime, you need to talk with TX, LA and FL fishery management people about their noncompliance. TX and LA are fishing red snapper year round and FL has a 52 day season. That leaved 9 days in federal waters to catch the 2014 quota. A March federal court decision requires NMFS to ensure that rec will not exceed their allocation. More days in state water = less in federal. The part I don't understand is the goal of the noncompliant states. If NMFS determines state plans do not lead to sustainability they, by law, can shut down the red snapper fishery in state waters. I guess the 5 states can create FMP's that use up all of the annual quota. Interesting point: States are responsible for appointments to both the state and federal management councils with the exception of Dr Crabtree.
> 
> Remember that fishery management in the U.S. is determined by the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act and not by NMFS, Gulf Council or Dr Crabtree. Don't need to drown the messengers. Take the grievance to our efficient and effective congress.


 You need to understand that in Texas and Louisiana there aren't many snapper in state waters...so having a 365 day season here is like having a 365 day license to hunt Sasquatch....you're likely not to get one regardless.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Think it's about time:


----------



## scott j (Jun 8, 2009)

What about fishing on the boats that have the snapper tags?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Point being Snapper is just the beginning. Soon it will be everything in the Gulf. Keeping voting them in and see what happens. I called all my reps and senators and told them to fix this crap or look for a new job. That got their attention but a couple of people calling will not get anything done. Everyone needs to call their rep. for sure. Actually I could not get through to them at first but after several calls they got the point and I think......they get it. Fix this crap or find employment somewhere else.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

scott j said:


> What about fishing on the boats that have the snapper tags?


F them and the ship they came in on


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope the hell I do pay someone to take me fishing for a damn snapper tag.. I will quit fishing and sell all of my crap and my boat before I pay someone to take me fishing!!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

DRSandTRS said:


> Soon this will be The only Legal Snapper that you can keep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the pink snapper are still biting pretty good and legal limit is 18+:thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Government agency gone wild, with no idea what the truth is. Typical government goons making regs that don't make sense...


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

If the small bait and tackle guys, or the big boys like bass pro don't get going then they are going out of business. .....we small time rec guys don'thave a cchance. ... I will never eat a fish again that I or a friend did not catch. .....Never will I buy one.......Just me...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

What needs to happen is all the gulf coast states need to do just this and things will turn around. Would be to costly to get their catch out of the gulf so wouldn't be worth catching.

http://senate.la.gov/allain/releases/2013/040113.pdf


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Last time I bought fish was sometime ago in the '80s. When I run out of SW fish then its the Texas lakes until I get back to the Fl or Tx coast.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

The LaJess II said:


> What needs to happen is all the gulf coast states need to do just this and things will turn around. Would be to costly to get their catch out of the gulf so wouldn't be worth catching.
> 
> http://senate.la.gov/allain/releases/2013/040113.pdf


...and does anyone know if he followed thru with his 2013, over a year ago. letter? If so what did the La legislature do?

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

captwesrozier said:


> Fairwaterfishing
> 
> Sorry there but huntley has his own quota for red snapper. It is easy for him to get it since he is able to go fishing when ever he wants too. I suspect though he will be losing those snapper wants the commercial guys are consolidated into a smaller group of fishermen!


Just saying he knows the whole process of what's going on in the real world not just the Internet forum world that most live on and try to comment on what should or should not happen. The fact of the whole matter really sucks, and nothing is going to change till they change Law. You can all point fingers and talk smack all you want, about who ever you want, facts are that until the M/S ACT is changed, along with a better more accountable fisheries management plan we are and have been on a downward turn for over 20 years. Maybe the reason all of this doesn't freak me out, I have known it was going to end this way for many years, it was just s matter of time. The real scarry part is that if something is not done soon, there will be zero fishing in the gulf, zero!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Red snapper are like unicorns, bigfoot and the loc ness monster. They don't exist so I don't hunt them. Mingos at 10 each times 4 anglers = 40 fish. Still a great trip. I love to eat those guys. But they will get overfished. 

I have my sights set on ramoras. Abundant, a good fight, and as good a fish as you could care to eat. Yep. I'm a ramora fisherman from now on.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Red snapper are like unicorns, bigfoot and the loc ness monster. They don't exist so I don't hunt them. Mingos at 10 each times 4 anglers = 40 fish. Still a great trip. I love to eat those guys. But they will get overfished.
> 
> I have my sights set on ramoras. Abundant, a good fight, and as good a fish as you could care to eat. Yep. I'm a ramora fisherman from now on.


Best thing is you really don't need to fish for them. Just reel up your bait about 2 feet from the boat get distracted by something....and you are hooked up.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

As much as i hate it Crabtree and NMFS are just following the law, like most have said we need to let our elected officials know that we as a voting block are not happy and have enough fiscal resources when pooled together to find a politician who will listen. As for paying to catch RS, not going to happen and the charter boats that have thrown the rec guys under the bus, guys that have booked trips for other species, well I do not wish failure on them but I for one will be sure to find an operator that knows what is really going on.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

tbaxl said:


> As much as i hate it Crabtree and NMFS are just following the law, like most have said we need to let our elected officials know that we as a voting block are not happy and have enough fiscal resources when pooled together to find a politician who will listen. As for paying to catch RS, not going to happen and the charter boats that have thrown the rec guys under the bus, guys that have booked trips for other species, well I do not wish failure on them but I for one will be sure to find an operator that knows what is really going on.


Not really following the law when you ignore scientific facts and make up numbers to support your own agenda.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> ...and does anyone know if he followed thru with his 2013, over a year ago. letter? If so what did the La legislature do?
> 
> Sent using tapatalk


 When we went through this last year is when he proposed this bill. Then they ended up giving more days and I think he put it on hold as what I heard. Not sure though. But I would guess that he is firing it back up now if that is in fact what happened.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

anyone have some good pinfish recipes???🍤🍤🍤🍤


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Many of you realise this, but many don't. The reason we're getting burned on the numbers is that the "scientists" don't have an accurate means of determining how many fish are harvested. They use: number of licenses sold. Ok... how can that be used as a method of determining effort when 2/3rds of Florida Saltwater Licenses will never fish for or catch a RS? Another method that is used is this Telephone Survey that I get once a month or so. I never get surveyed when I'm NOT BUSY. IOW, they only survey me when I've had a busy week, then they "assume" that I'm always that busy. 
As for the pure rec. fisherman, the data comes from fuzzy things like counting the number of boat trailers parked at boat ramps. Now theres a way to nail things down. 
One final point: Have the Feds or State researchers that determine how many RS have been harvested EVER come clean on exactly how they determine the effort? That is what is at the root of this controversy.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Until there is some method of accountability on the recreational side we are going to continue getting the crappy end of the stick all the way up until the entire fishery collapses and no ones gets to fish. Commercial fishing is doomed and it is very likely that hard data would support the conclusion that the red snapper fishery is being over exploited. But by whom?? 

The commercial guys are regulated and have hard data to show how many fish they are catching. We have nothing except the data collected by the NMFS which is based on little more than the number of trailers in the parking lot at the boat ramp on June 1st. As long as this is the case the commercial guys are going to point at us and say "Those are the guys that are catching all the fish. They're the ones responsible for over-exploiting the fishery. Why are you picking on us? " 

The question is what system of accountability are we going to be willing to accept, throw resource behind, and lobby to have put in place?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the collection of private recreational fishing data is more complicated because the universe of recreational fishermen and their fishing effort is hard to define, and tracking the activity and harvest of an estimated 4,500,000 people participating in the fishery is not practical. 


*Why is it hard to figure out how much recreational fishing there is?*
Many people assume that recreational fishing effort can be quantified by simply counting fishing licenses. Unfortunately, it’s more complicated for private recreational anglers. For starters, not all fishermen are required to be licensed; in many states, you don’t need a license if you’re over 60 or under 16. Also, licenses don’t distinguish between fishermen targeting federal species and fishermen targeting state managed species. Finally, some fishermen fish frequently and some fish only on rare occasions; the actual fishing effort of different anglers cannot be estimated based on possession of a license. 


Luckily, there is a surprisingly simple way to determine what the private recreational sector is catching on average: *Fishing Effort x Catch = Harvest. *A national program called the Marine RecreationalInformation Program (MRIP) is used to collect information on average effort and average catch of anglers. Since it’s not practical to ask every private recreational angler what they’ve caught each time they go fishing, fisheries scientists use a sample of the entire population to estimate the activity of the entire fishery. Fishing effort is determined using phone surveys, and average catch is determined using dockside intercept surveys
^^^^^^^^^
This was lifted from a Gulf COuncil Page.
Using the methods they state, they can bend, warp, twist, and manipulate the data to push their agenda. It's so easy, a President could do it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I think there is an easier way. If I was to buy a "snapper tag" or a "reef fish tag" that would be a pretty strong indicator that my fishing efforts are focused on red snapper or reef fish. 

To get a reef fish or snapper tag next year I would have to respond to the survey about my fishing efforts and success this year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I think there is an easier way. If I was to buy a "snapper tag" or a "reef fish tag" that would be a pretty strong indicator that my fishing efforts are focused on red snapper or reef fish.


 I understand this but, how come I "HAVE TO BUY SOMETHING" in addition to the license? That's an additional cost? even this way its mo money, mo money.

Just asking why there would be an additional cost the angler?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Realtor said:


> I understand this but, how come I "HAVE TO BUY SOMETHING" in addition to the license? That's an additional cost? even this way its mo money, mo money.
> 
> Just asking why there would be an additional cost the angler?


What if they did a HIP(Harvest Information program)stamp like AL does for birds? All states record your harvest numbers when you buy your next years license.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't care at this point... show me the counter I buy the tags and let me go fish.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

photofishin said:


> You need to understand that in Texas and Louisiana there aren't many snapper in state waters...so having a 365 day season here is like having a 365 day license to hunt Sasquatch....you're likely not to get one regardless.


Not sure about Louisiana, but there are plenty of snapper in state water in south Texas. But that's not really the point. My family lives there and everyone they know just fishes for them in Federal waters anyway. The only people that check them are state officials once they are back in state waters. Maybe it happens more than I realize, but I have never heard of anyone getting checked for snapper in federal waters.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The Feds and the State and the eviorio nazies dont want to sell tags for snapper. It will show how far off there count has been for years. They would all loose there power aand credibility.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> The Feds and the State and the eviorio nazies dont want to sell tags for snapper. It will show how far off there count has been for years. They would all loose there power aand credibility.


So true. But think of this as well, Bill. There would be a plethera of other issues. The tag system could very easily corrupted. 

There could be a system that would do as the migratory bird permit does, only a bit different. 
1. License salespeople ask the customer, are you going to harvest RS? 
Angler, "Yes".... Ok, we'll give you your 1st 2 tags free, and if you'd like to catch more, you'll be able to purchase 2 addn. tags for .25 cents each. 
2. Angler catches and tags his catch prior to landing. 

3. Anglers caught with un-tagged snapper with vessel underway face $1000.00 fine confiscation of fish, tackle, and youngest child. 

It sucks, but this is the ONLY way it could work in my humble opinion.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will quit fishing for snapper if I have to purchase damn tags


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

jgraham154 said:


> I will quit fishing for snapper if I have to purchase damn tags


That right there is what they want to hear. Not a big fan of the tag system, maybe a stamp that says you are allowed to harvest reef fish within the confines of the law, with a reporting system, as well as a maximum allowed number of a certain species. Sure some will exploit the system but the vast majority will obey the law as we always do. It really is not a difficult as the bureaucrats have made it. I will add my favorite solution would be for all the Gulf States to band together with our collective Governors mobilizing our National Guard to protect their respective citizens from federal FWS and CG. Let the states declare a 20 mile boundary, set their own dates and tell us to go get them. That is what is needed.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

FISH TAGS: The number of fish tags printed will be based on some contorted number that comes out of Andy Strelcheck's backside since neither Andy nor Roy can tell you how many recreational fishermen went fishing, out of what ports, or how many times they went fishing. 

The number of tags will be based on a predetermined number that has no relation to historical landings or participation.

There will not be enough tags to go around - would probably issued via lottery system.

Screw that.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom Hilton said:


> FISH TAGS: The number of fish tags printed will be based on some contorted number that comes out of Andy Strelcheck's backside since neither Andy nor Roy can tell you how many recreational fishermen went fishing, out of what ports, or how many times they went fishing.
> 
> The number of tags will be based on a predetermined number that has no relation to historical landings or participation.
> 
> ...


BUT! What if there was an unlimited amount of free tags, you use your two then get two more type deal, under a normal fishing season, lets say 30 days. After that one season you would know almost exactly who caught what and where, and even how many. Yes or No? You could or should go ahead and include all state fishing also since it's still come off the same TAC so in one year you would have real time reporting of how many fish your Texas anglers caught with valid information.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> BUT! What if there was an unlimited amount of free tags, you use your two then get two more type deal, under a normal fishing season, lets say 30 days. After that one season you would know almost exactly who caught what and where, and even how many. Yes or No? You could or should go ahead and include all state fishing also since it's still come off the same TAC so in one year you would have real time reporting of how many fish your Texas anglers caught with valid information.


The tags could be numbered so that once a tag is used, it MUST be reported to be used in order to receive another set of tags. It's feasable, but it's also too simple and not nearly enough people would get paid. With CFH vessels, we could simply report via an electronic logbook as we have in the past. But, that will never happen b/c EDF wants poundage allocated and VMS.... never mind what the people who vote want.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

In my opinion the stamp is the way to go. The first thing you have to have in the total catch equation is the number of anglers that are fishing for red snapper. Once this has been proven then we can see if more extreme measures (such as fish tags) are needed.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

The GOM will freeze solid before I buy a Red Snapper tag, hell I can go to Joe Patti for Red Snapper. Then I will fish for other types.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Every time I read a thread about ARS its the same thing every time. I retired from the USPS 4 years ago, and you know what? This is exactly how they operated. There was no true leadership at the level of where the rubber meets the road. The unions ran the USPS. That's the commercial fishermen here! The rec fishermen, that's the workers in the USPS, all they complained about the management, that's the fed rulers for the rec fishers. Does anyone see where I'm going with this? If you keep doing what you've always done, then you'll always get what you've always got! Either lead, follow, or get out of the way. Organize all these recs and get a leader. Then the leader gets with non corrupt politicians ( and that's going to be darn hard) and draws up a bill that all the recs can agree on and sends it to the Congress, all this on the state level to start. All the coastal States get their act together and levy it to the national congress.....OK that's my plan so who's going to belly up to this bar with me? One other thing about the USPS. They would always get you in a class and get some old timers up there that had over 350 years of combined experience....yea ....one year at a time!!! I don't want to go thru this next year AGAIN!!


Sent using tapatalk


----------



## All Salt (Jun 24, 2013)

Why not do it just like a duck stamp and when you get your stamp each year estimate the amount of red snapper you caught the previous year. If you get caught with red snapper and no snapper stamp big trouble. 
Also, is it not foolish to have estimates and limits in pounds of fish if the regulations are for a set number of red snapper allowed to be kept by each angler?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I think there is an easier way. If I was to buy a "snapper stamp" or a "reef fish stamp" that would be a pretty strong indicator that my fishing efforts are focused on red snapper or reef fish.
> 
> To get a reef fish or snapper stamp next year I would have to respond to the survey about my fishing efforts and success this year.


 I meant to say "stamp" instead of "tag"....dreadfully sorry.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> BUT! What if there was an unlimited amount of free tags, you use your two then get two more type deal, under a normal fishing season, lets say 30 days. After that one season you would know almost exactly who caught what and where, and even how many. Yes or No? You could or should go ahead and include all state fishing also since it's still come off the same TAC so in one year you would have real time reporting of how many fish your Texas anglers caught with valid information.


Unlimited amount of free tags? Not going to happen.

The feds' monitoring state water catches? Not going to happen.

The feds' managing a federal tag system? Not going to happen.

The feds actually interested in providing a viable accounting system for the private recs? Not going to happen.

We have provided numerous viable solutions over the years with virtually ZERO response from the feds - it's to the point that it is clear they are not truly interested in improving the data - just implementing a privatization scheme. The only route at this point is to get a federal judge to file an injunction to put a halt to this whole scheme until there is a looksey under the covers here.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Tom Hilton said:


> The only route at this point is to get a federal judge to file an injunction to put a halt to this whole scheme until there is a looksey under the covers here.


the baby is going to be ugly if the covers ever get pulled back.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the health of the fishery has nothing to do with this. This is about politics and money. We all know red snapper are overpopulated and the people setting the seasons and rules know it too. It has to be about money and/or political power. Nothing else makes any sense.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Tom Hilton said:


> Unlimited amount of free tags? Not going to happen.
> 
> The feds' monitoring state water catches? Not going to happen.
> 
> ...



You are 100% correct!!!!!!!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom Hilton said:


> Unlimited amount of free tags? Not going to happen.
> 
> The feds' monitoring state water catches? Not going to happen.
> 
> ...


Count me in, i would be happy to donate to an organization that has a lawyer ready to go. If/when they shut the rec angler out, yet the commercial boats still operate, there will be a mess of litigation to be had.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I understand this but, how come I "HAVE TO BUY SOMETHING" in addition to the license? That's an additional cost? even this way its mo money, mo money.
> 
> Just asking why there would be an additional cost the angler?


 Jim You have hit the Nail on the Head It's all About the MONEY!!, and Guys It's not so Much the Government {As Much as I Hate Them} It's the Commercial Guys That are Screwing things Up Think about It's 21 Commercial Boats our the Ones that Filed the Law suit Guess who Payed for that all The Fish Markets. Resturant , That want to sell Snapper all year Long ,And the Really sad Part Is A lot of these Boats also have a Charter Licence!! And as Far as The Trigger go It's only in Federal waters they are Closed Till 1-1-15, State waters have not Changed so that Means In Florida it will close 6-1-14 open again 8-1-14
and My personal Thoughts about RS Not That Great too Eat Fun to Catch But That's about It!! JMOP!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I told yall it was coming...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Check this crap out. There is a whole lot of this out there. Go to change.org and in their search engine search Snapper or what ever pertains to fishing in the Gulf of Mexico. This is just a sample below. Then when you pull up the petitions go to their website and read these different groups stupid crap.

http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-amendment-28-red-snapper-reallocation-in-the-gulf-of-mexico


Check this one out. 97 percent of us do not catch our own fish. Make sure you read the Problem Impact, and ACT NOW! on the header. Unbelievable.

http://www.fishforamerica.org/#


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Sounds familiar?....*



spike said:


> You are 100% correct!!!!!!!





Tom Hilton said:


> Unlimited amount of free tags? Not going to happen.
> 
> The feds' monitoring state water catches? Not going to happen.
> 
> ...


I think I mentioned something about this in a past thread. We need a spokesman to volunteer, a good attorney familiar with this stuff, and some backing ($$$$).

Who wants to step up?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll start it. I will give a 1000.00 to kick start this.

I think the PFF can raise enough money to get this going. Put your money where your mouth is. We need to get this organized. 

We need to put the PFF on the map. Give the EDF the finger.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I think there is a lot of people who care about more than just 60 days of fishing, like the 300 other days of the year. Seems like inshore fishing is getting real popular these days!!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Post deleted. (_my apologies to the legal profession and Federal bureaucrats everywhere - well, not really, but post deleted anyway)_


----------



## All Salt (Jun 24, 2013)

Does someone have a friend or relative, maybe in Mobile that is an attorney AND a recreational fisherman? Seems like someone with the expertise to deal with these people on this issue and an vested interest in the future of recreational fishing would be a good choice to lead on this. I don't know one, but I wish I did.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

ÍWe have a lot of good information and suggestions here. We also have some very smart and knowledgeable people. The last ingredient that we have is a willingness to work together and solve a critical problem. With everything that we have, I see this coming together and a resolution with a positive outcome for rec fishermen. I offered to start a website...there is already one in place and thanks for the link Mr. Hilton. There is an organization in place also. I suggest that we all look this over very carefully and start giving input to the people already in place. Let's get this thing done...I know the commercials have the backing of the seafood eating establishments, fish mongers, wholesale seafood,...but they are not beyond getting hurt in their business by us not supporting them. Why should I go to and by a snapper dinner so the owner can support a commercial interest and keep me further away from the water....WITH MY MONEY!! I'll take that money and support OUR alliance with it....feed my own face....and bring myself back into the GOM fishing like I used to. I very rarely jump on a band wagon but when I do my brothers and sisters, it's for a worthy cause where not only my interest is as stake...but all the rest of us share in this. We should all be good stewards of our environment....the feds have abused it and continue restricting us from what good we can accomplish on our own by accepting bad data and the devils money to further their cause and fatten their pockets. Get informed of what exists and what is in place now. Let’s all do our homework on this and come to a consensus on what has already been started, join up if we agree, and become part of this movement for this organization and the betterment of our natural resources.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> ÍWe have a lot of good information and suggestions here. We also have some very smart and knowledgeable people. The last ingredient that we have is a willingness to work together and solve a critical problem. With everything that we have, I see this coming together and a resolution with a positive outcome for rec fishermen. I offered to start a website...there is already one in place and thanks for the link Mr. Hilton. There is an organization in place also. I suggest that we all look this over very carefully and start giving input to the people already in place. Let's get this thing done...I know the commercials have the backing of the seafood eating establishments, fish mongers, wholesale seafood,...but they are not beyond getting hurt in their business by us not supporting them. Why should I go to and by a snapper dinner so the owner can support a commercial interest and keep me further away from the water....WITH MY MONEY!! I'll take that money and support OUR alliance with it....feed my own face....and bring myself back into the GOM fishing like I used to. I very rarely jump on a band wagon but when I do my brothers and sisters, it's for a worthy cause where not only my interest is as stake...but all the rest of us share in this. We should all be good stewards of our environment....the feds have abused it and continue restricting us from what good we can accomplish on our own by accepting bad data and the devils money to further their cause and fatten their pockets. Get informed of what exists and what is in place now. Let’s all do our homework on this and come to a consensus on what has already been started, join up if we agree, and become part of this movement for this organization and the betterment of our natural resources.


Maybe we can have a thread started to list local businesses that serve or sell American Red Snapper. The Rouses in Gulf Shores sells ARS. I have already voiced my displeasure to their seafood department and now refuse to shop there. Also, the relatively new restaurant, Cayman, in Orange Beach has ARS on the menu.


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

*Civil dis - obedience*

Guys, 

first -all this talk of this idea and that idea is a total waste of time unless you just like seeing your words on pff. Because no one in power cares.

What the people in power care about is votes. They could give a crap about the fish in the sea.

Yes it may have some small ripple effect to call your representative but for the most part thats a waste too. There are only a very few federal rep and senators that have real sway in congress.....where is trent lott when you need him?? Jeff sessions is pretty powerful but he doesnt seem interested in our cause.

What we need is media attention. Only thru the media will we get the people in power to care. 

So my idea would be to get a spokesman for the cause or even hire a professional public relations company to issue press releases and media alerts. 

Then i propose we really do something. For example, we all pitch in to pay the fine. Then travel out in a group, catch some snapper and hang them up for the world to see and come thru the pass with the media standing by. Another idea would be to stand in front of publix as a group protecting store bought snapper.

The media would eat that crap up. Its only thru action like this we will ever get any attention. We need real action.

Do you think green peace sits around posting enviro crap on enviro web sites. No they do not. They call the media then they ram a whaling boat.

Its the only way.......im willing to give my time toward the cause.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

This is interesting. Lets hope this pans out on the reauthorization of the Magnuson Stevens.

http://www.tradeonlytoday.com/2014/03/magnuson-stevens-reauthorization-cover-recreational-anglers/

Make sure you read the comments at the end of article. I guess the EDF is paying people to do nothing but search articles on fishing and praise commercial fishing. Don't matter what article I read there is always someone praising commercial fishing/bashing recreational fishermen and stating statistics on commercial verses recreational.


----------

